# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  ADAS solutions, Ecotron Corp, Whittier, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Ecotron Corp

ecotron.ai/adas

----------


## Airicist2

Ecotron's ADAS Demo - AEB(Automatic Emergency Braking)

Nov 11, 2020




> This video showcaeses the AEB function of Ecotron's ADAS solution.

----------

